# Zahlen umdrehen statt 123 ->321



## Nucleus (10. September 2002)

Hi leute wie kann ich zb zahlen umdrehen? 

zb von 123456789
in 9876543210

Habs mit arrayreverse probiert geht aber net oder gibts da nen anderen Befhel 

thx nucle


----------



## Robert Fischer (10. September 2002)

Aus dem PHP-Handbuch:

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
strrev -- Umdrehen eines Strings
Beschreibung: string strrev ( string string)
Dreht die Schreibweise von string um. 
++++++++v++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (10. September 2002)

strrev()



> strrev
> (PHP 3, PHP 4 )
> 
> strrev -- Umdrehen eines Strings
> ...



<edit>Schade, zu langsam.</edit>


----------



## Nucleus (10. September 2002)

ABER DANKE FÜR EURE SCHNELLE ANTWORT THXTHXTHXTHXTHXTHXTHX


----------



## Nucleus (10. September 2002)

Wie mache ich das dann in einer for schleife ?

for($i = $von; $i < $bis; $i++){//wieviele einträge herausgelesen werden sollen
        $b = $i;
        $inf = explode("|-|",$newinhalt[$i]);//einzelnen Teile zerlegen   


$counter = strrev($b);
}


----------



## | Kab00m | (10. September 2002)

hö ? Erklär das mal genauer, ich steh auffm Schlauch


----------

